# Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs...



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone know if Passat lowering springs or Audi A4 Lowering springs will work? This is a FWD.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Why not just buy H&R Race Springs?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*

just trying to save money, cause there are more of those lowering springs for sale.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

you can get h&r race springs for like 250 on ebay.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (16v lover)*

They aren't even much more then that from reputable shops either.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*

thanks guys I got a set of Eibachs for $100


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hopefully they will go low enough.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hopefully they will go low enough.









me too, but it's my wifes car. We both have different preferences. She likes it drivable, where I like it slammed. I guess thats why I have my Jetta.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Haha, fair enough.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*

I'm on the same boat. She drives my mk4gti with Konis spun all the way down. Rear perches played with. 
I have 18x8 et35's for her car. Debating which spring to go with. The race or sports from h&r. 
I've done both air and coils on friends cars,but since she doesn't want to get crazy,I don't want to spend a G for coils. 
Maybe some shots of race or sports could help both of us decide?








figured I'd chose the tires once I see how the car sits. And then spacer if it needs them. She wants it to look proper. But also our 1 year old will be in the car most of the time. 
Don't mean to threadjack, but it seems like we're in kind of the same boat.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_Maybe some shots of race or sports could help both of us decide?

















H&R Race Springs on 18's. They've settled a tiny bit lower since then though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*

just put my H&R race springs in today now i feel i have to post a pic. lol


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (16v lover)*

Get on it then!


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (EK20)*

my H&R ace springs sag in the ass a little,EK20 your car looks killer with that stance


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (brokevdubkid)*

I'll take some pics soon. Just installed the eibachs.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Got my wheels, now looking for lowering springs... (brokevdubkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brokevdubkid* »_EK20 your car looks killer with that stance

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

